# Un pot chez MacG à Lyon



## cl97 (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,


Comme promis, histoire d'inaugurer nos locaux, nous  invitons les lecteurs de MacGeneration sur Lyon &#224; venir boire un verre et &#224; grignoter le lundi 22 octobre &#224; partir de 18 heures. On s'occupe des toasts et tout &#231;a, et on compte sur vous pour la boisson.  Il n'est pas interdit de venir accompagn&#233; m&#234;me d'un ami qui a un PC.


Adresse des locaux : 90 rue Jaboulay - Lyon 7e (&#224; 2 pas du m&#233;tro Jean Mac&#233


----------



## 1000k (15 Octobre 2007)

Quelle bonne idée 

Mais même si j'habite à deux pas, je ne pourrai pas venir, je serai en train de travailler. 

Bon pot


----------



## SylvainH (15 Octobre 2007)

Euhhhh ça dure jusqu'à quelle heure ?


----------



## cl97 (15 Octobre 2007)

jusqu'&#224; la publication des r&#233;sultats trimestriels qui intervient &#224; 22h  Plus s&#233;rieusement, jusqu'&#224; 21 h je pense


----------



## xao85 (15 Octobre 2007)

Roooo dommage que vos locaux soient à Lyon!


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

cl97 a dit:


> jusqu'à la publication des résultats trimestriels qui intervient à 22h  Plus sérieusement, jusqu'à 21 h je pense



   

Et sinon combien de personnes peuvent tenir en même temps dans les locaux ? 

Si 10 000 membres se pointent ça ira ?  

(dans ce cas 1 euro l'entrée et hop les futurs nouveaux serveurs sont déjà finançés  )


----------



## JCR (15 Octobre 2007)

Dommage que ce ne soit pas vendredi 26 en même temps que la sortie présumée de Leopard !
Pour ceux qui sont de plus loin, ça aurait permis d'optimiser le déplacement ;-)

Bonne soirée en tout cas


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Roooo dommage que vos locaux soient &#224; Lyon!


Moi, &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas, au contraire. :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

Au fait, il y a une licence IV dans vos locaux ?  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2007)

Trop loin :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2007)

Que les présents postent les photos qu'ils auront faites pour les absents...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Parfait ... 90 rue Jaboulay, ma tante habite au 5&#232;me &#233;tage !!! 

h&#233;h&#233; je vais y passer faire un "petit" tour 

:rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

Au fait, faudra pas faire trop de bruit: le commissariat est juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;... :modo:


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Au fait, faudra pas faire trop de bruit: le commissariat est juste à côté... :modo:



De quoi faire un finish sympa avec intervention du GIGN !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

GI*P*N m&#244;&#244;ssssieur, Lyon est une ville, une vraie, pas comme Ch&#226;lon !   

Nous avons le droit &#224; de vrais policiers du Minist&#232;re de l'Int&#233;rieur, pas &#224; de vulgaires p&#226;les copies des Arm&#233;es. 






PS: private joke inside. :rose:


----------



## maxetmac (15 Octobre 2007)

Super idée!! je suis restaurateur à côté de Bourgoin-Jallieu et le lundi c'est mon jour de repos...donc je pense que je serai là avec ma femme et...quelques bouteilles;-)


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

Qui se charge de la coke ?


----------



## maxetmac (15 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Qui se charge de la coke ?



coke-a ????? j'en ai aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

Sur mac, il y a plein de cr&#233;atifs publicitaires,
et une f&#234;te de cr&#233;a doit &#234;tre pleine de poudre blanche et de blondes sculpturales. 


Ah oui, qui se charge aussi des blondes sculpturales ?


----------



## maxetmac (15 Octobre 2007)

ben..... il y a bien la voisine d'en façe.......:rose:


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

maxetmac a dit:


> Super idée!! je suis restaurateur à côté de Bourgoin-Jallieu et le lundi c'est mon jour de repos...donc je pense que je serai là avec ma femme et...quelques bouteilles;-)



Tiens peut-être une bonne adresse de resto ? 

Sinon pas d'accent circonflexe sur Chalon, on est pas dans la marne !!!


----------



## maxetmac (15 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens peut-être une bonne adresse de resto ?
> 
> Aucun problème!  lundi prochain je viens avec des cartes de visite


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2007)

Pr&#233;sent !!! et j'emm&#232;ne ma tasse&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que les pr&#233;sents postent les photos qu'ils auront faites pour les absents...



Oulah je sais pas si je vais y aller alors :rateau: je la garde ma vodka


----------



## TheSwitcher (16 Octobre 2007)

On a le droit de venir se la péter avec son iPhone?


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2007)

TheSwitcher a dit:


> On a le droit de venir se la péter avec son iPhone?



Si tu veux ne pas repartir avec, oui !


----------



## ptibenny (16 Octobre 2007)

chouette, pile poil après le boulot


----------



## elKBron (16 Octobre 2007)

Prions pour que je ne sois pas envoyé en mission ce jour là. Amen.

   

sinon pour la C., cher etudiant69, ça peut s'arranger... J'ai un tonton, je me demande toujours, pourquoi il tousse. pourtant, il ne fume pas


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Octobre 2007)

Ca fait loin Asni&#232;res. :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Octobre 2007)

TheSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> On a le droit de venir se la p&#233;ter avec son iPhone?


Ca se boit ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2007)

benjamin, y'a plus la liste des gens... Mais, heu !


----------



## answald (18 Octobre 2007)

La liste des gens est là, le sujet est ici....


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un collègue qui hésite encore. 

Il s'intéresse surtout à la musique/mixage/électro ...


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> La liste des gens est là, le sujet est ici....



Oui, mais !

La liste n'apparaît plus que dans le calendrier, pas dans le sujet dans Rendezvous.


----------



## answald (18 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Oui, mais !
> 
> La liste n'apparaît plus que dans le calendrier, pas dans le sujet dans Rendezvous.



Oui, parce que la liste a été faite sur le calendrier "Général" et pas "Les rencontres MacGénération".


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Octobre 2007)

cl97 a dit:


> (à 2 pas du métro Jean Mac*G*é)



Ils ont renommé le métro ? 



etudiant69 a dit:


> Ah oui, qui se charge aussi des blondes sculpturales ?



Inutile Amok s'en est déjà chargé : vous restera pas grand chose :love:


----------



## ibook99 (19 Octobre 2007)

tiens donc je viens de decouvrir cette inauguration des locaux, bonne idee !!!! bon je ferai en sorte d'etre la pas trop tard. au pire a 20h. suis encore une debutante du forum, mais j'ai tjs ete mac et ipod !


----------



## Helloyou (21 Octobre 2007)

Je travaille à la Part Dieu et termine à 17h45.
Juste le temps d'acheter un ch'tite bouteille, et hop !


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2007)

Je ne pourrais pas &#234;tre des votres, je sors trop tard du boulot, et m&#234;me en fon&#231;ant au ras du bitume avec le Pim-mobile, je ne pourrais pas arriver avant 20h bon poids. Amusez vous bien !


----------



## nx-74205 (21 Octobre 2007)

quel bonne surprise, j'essaireai de faire un tout vu que je suis a saxe gambetta


----------



## Zyrol (21 Octobre 2007)

moi j'attends toujours les locaux à Pau...   

Et puis Lyon, avec les grèves... en train c'est pas gagné...  :sleep:


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> moi j'attends toujours les locaux à Pau...
> 
> Et puis Lyon, avec les grèves... en train c'est pas gagné...  :sleep:



Y a plus de grêves !!! Excuse rejeté !


----------



## Tût-tûûût (21 Octobre 2007)

Je termine les cours &#224; 18h15 (&#224; &#201;cully) et je ne sais pas exactement combien de temps &#231;a va mettre avec la TCL pour venir, mais je viendrai. Je vais m&#234;me essayer de ramener d'autres centraliens mac-maniaques.

(&#201;dit) Je devrais pouvoir &#234;tre l&#224; un peu apr&#232;s 19h. Que vont r&#233;pondre mes centraliens ?


----------



## florent0720 (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part j'espère être là, mais j'hésite encore car je ne connais personne moi


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2007)

Tût-tûûût a dit:


> Que vont répondre mes centraliens ?



Tûûûût, non ?


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Tût-tûûût a dit:


> Je termine les cours à 18h15 (à Écully) et je ne sais pas exactement combien de temps ça va mettre avec la TCL pour venir, mais je viendrai. Je vais même essayer de ramener d'autres centraliens mac-maniaques.
> 
> (Édit) Je devrais pouvoir être là un peu après 19h. Que vont répondre mes centraliens ?



Ha bah ça c'est sympa. J'aimais bien aller dans cette école pour mes cours du CNAM 

Venez nombreux !!!

Sinon c'est en pente depuis la bas, suffit de prendre vos rollers


----------



## skyjuju166 (21 Octobre 2007)

bonjour!

Juste apres la sortie des cours, je viens aussi, avec deux copines a 18h!


----------



## matartine (21 Octobre 2007)

Rhaaa, je fini le boulot à 20h (Limonest) 
dommage


----------



## spdy (21 Octobre 2007)

Je viendrais seul directement from l'universit&#233; lyon 2 !

PS : on a le droit de ramener le portable ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2007)

spdy a dit:


> Je viendrais *seul* directement from l'université lyon 2 !
> 
> PS : on a le droit de ramener le portable ?


On a dit pas seul !!!  Faut être accompagné d'une ou plusieurs bouteilles


----------



## Mgx (21 Octobre 2007)

cl97 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Comme promis, histoire d'inaugurer nos locaux, nous  invitons les lecteurs de MacGeneration sur Lyon à venir boire un verre et à grignoter le lundi 22 octobre à partir de 18 heures. On s'occupe des toasts et tout ça, et on compte sur vous pour la boisson.  Il n'est pas interdit de venir accompagné même d'un ami qui a un PC.
> ...



Rho.. quel dommage, j'habite à 336 mètres! Du coup je vais devoir venir.. euh.. on amène aussi des sujets de discussions, des jeux de rôles, .. ou alors l'un de nos vibrants modérateurs sera animateur de soirée?

Y aura des léopards vivants??


----------



## skyjuju166 (21 Octobre 2007)

spdy a dit:


> Je viendrais seul directement from l'universit&#233; lyon 2 !
> 
> PS : on a le droit de ramener le portable ?



nous aussi on viendra en direct de lyon2! 

mais dans tout les cas on veut toucher un iphone
lool


----------



## spdy (21 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On a dit pas seul !!!  Faut être accompagné d'une ou plusieurs bouteilles



je ramenerais de la compagnie bordelaise alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tûûûût, non ?




Y a pas une antenne macG à Clermont ?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Y a pas une antenne macG à Clermont ?


Et puis quoi encore? Une antenne en suisse tant qu'on y est?!


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Y a pas une antenne macG à Clermont ?



Si si, y'a une antenne, mais pour y être admis, il faut se plier à des rites étranges, des histoires de tourner autour d'un lac au fond d'un volcan une nuit sans lune à 3h du matin  

Nân je plaisante, tous chez moi


----------



## Galphanet (21 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et puis quoi encore? Une antenne en suisse tant qu'on y est?!



C'est avec grande plaisir !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et puis quoi encore? Une antenne en suisse tant qu'on y est?!




Ca peut pas être pire que Lyon :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Ca peut pas être pire que Lyon :rateau:


Tu crois qu'on jalouse vos pneus et vos volcans, M&#244;&#244;osssssieur!


----------



## Mitchhh (22 Octobre 2007)

Je devrais venir faire un petit tour en voisin


----------



## iTof (22 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on jalouse vos pneus et vos volcans, Môôosssssieur!


 toujours en train de flooder toi :rateau:


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

C'est de la jalousie. Ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est à Lyon, stratégiquement il n'y pas mieux


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Octobre 2007)

iTof a dit:


> toujours en train de flooder toi :rateau:


Ca ne me dit pas si tu viens ou pas. :modo:


----------



## iTof (22 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ca ne me dit pas si tu viens ou pas. :modo:


et là ?
 
:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Octobre 2007)

iTof a dit:


> et là ?
> 
> :rateau:



Suite à un bug non résolu (visiblement, benjamin n'est pas disponible), la liste n'est plus rattachée au fil de discussion...


----------



## pim (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonne soif &#224; ceux qui y sont en ce moment m&#234;me


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Octobre 2007)

Burps!


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Octobre 2007)

Re-burps !   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2007)

Beurpsssssssssssss


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Merde c'était ce soir... dsl Y avait grêve à la SNCF!


----------



## spdy (22 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour la soir&#233;e !!!!!!

ca fait plaisir de voir plein de gens sur mac 

&#224; bientot et j'espere que cette soir&#233;e d&#233;rivera un jour sur un resto tous ensemble !


----------



## manustyle (22 Octobre 2007)

on pourrait avoir des tofs de votre soirée  

merci


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> on pourrait avoir des tofs de votre soirée
> 
> merci



Je viens de rentrer.

On en a plein de photos !!! Mais pas d'espace web pour les poser ... Dommage ...

Bon en tout cas c'était sympa de rencontrer Christophe, Floriant et les MacGé Users !!!

Et pour les absents, fallait venir y a deux fois trop de boissons !!!     

Un petit coucou au deux que j'ai déposé vers l'hotel de ville, Guillaume et son amie.


----------



## frizouille (23 Octobre 2007)

De retour de cette soirée  (ouf j'ai eu le dernier Métro)
Merci pour cette invitation, j'ai peu avoir des échanges sympa avec gens très intéressants.
C'est le genre de soirée à organiser à nouveau je pense, avec un petit resto ou une sortie en extérieur pourquoi pas.


----------



## Celeri (23 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> On en a plein de photos !!! Mais pas d'espace web pour les poser ... Dommage ...



Arf, ça mérite la palme de la plus mauvaise excuse, ça !

Allez, chuis sûr qu'il doit y avoir un compte .Mac ou Free dispo dans ton entourage et qui se fera un plaisir de s'en occuper. Au besoin, je peux même prêter un peu du mien !


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2007)

Des photos seront mises en ligne demain sur MacG.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

spdy a dit:


> Merci pour la soir&#233;e !!!!!!
> 
> ca fait plaisir de voir plein de gens sur mac
> 
> &#224; bientot et j'espere que cette soir&#233;e d&#233;rivera un jour sur un resto tous ensemble !


Voui un resto :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Des photos seront mises en ligne demain sur MacG.


Au, t'étais où ?


----------



## Tût-tûûût (23 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'ai raté mon bus...

Mais j'ai fini par rentrer ^^

Sympa comme soirée, je reviendrai s'il y en a d'autres :q


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Voui un resto :love:



Et pourquoi pas une AES ?


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Octobre 2007)

Tût-tûûût a dit:


> Moi j'ai raté mon bus...
> 
> Mais j'ai fini par rentrer ^^
> 
> Sympa comme soirée, je reviendrai s'il y en a d'autres :q



Mouhahahaaa..    :love: Pas de chance. 


En tout cas, cette soirée est vraiment très sympa. Et ça m'a permis de rencontrer des gens du forum.  



Taho! a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas une AES ?




Quand vous voulez ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Taho! a dit:
> 
> 
> > Et pourquoi pas une AES ?
> ...



C'était surtout une private (qui n'en n'est pas une pour ceux qui fréquentent régulièrement MacG) pour iTof et etudiant, qui nous promettent une AES Lyon qui déchire sa mère depuis au moins... 

Bref, il faut battre le fer tant qu'il est encore chaud et lancer ça rapidement... Hein les gars ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> On en a plein de photos !!! Mais pas d'espace web pour les poser ... Dommage ...



Pour rappel, il y a une galerie MacG disponible pour Rendezvous... 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showgallery.php/cat/517

A vos uploads !


----------



## hendack (23 Octobre 2007)

Hello people !

Et bien ce premier rendez vous à était une très chouette soirée pour moi   ! Même si on est parti un peu plus tôt avec mon pote.

Chouette locaux, chouette équipe, super apéro (et avec du jus de pomme !) déjà ça c'est classe, mais alors avec plein de gens bien sympa et à fond dans le mac... Quelque chose me dit que des soirée comme ça sur autour de windows c'est moins fun et intéréssant !

pareil pour mon pôte qui ajoute même "j'ai passé une excellente soirée et macgé c'est de la boulette de bombe de balle". Je pense que c'est clair  

Une autre ! une autre !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; une AES des G&#244;nes v4 "qui d&#233;chire sa m&#232;re" _(laissez moi le temps de fouiller dans le petit paum&#233;, ou si vous avez des id&#233;es  )_


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

Que je ne t'y reprenne pas. Une AES, ce n'est pas qu'une bouffe... Ou alors, c'est une mini-AES.
Souviens-toi de l'AESV...
Un tour &#224; fourvi&#232;re, une descente des traboules, une balade de nuit et dans le froid autour des Terreaux pour chercher un bar ouvert... Tout &#231;a, mais dans un week-end...

PS, Dos Jones a diffus&#233; deux photos des h&#244;tes de lundi soir...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Une AES Photo? Chacun am&#232;ne son appareil, un "concours" (avec des smarties comme lot) est organis&#233;. Des th&#232;mes plus figuratifs, d'autres plus abstrait, enfin d'autres plus loufoques.


J'aurai bien organis&#233; un truc pour le 8 d&#233;cembre mais je bosse ce jour-l&#224;


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ceux qui viendront quand m&#234;me ce jour-l&#224;... :mouais: Et puis &#231;a se prolonge pendant le week-end... :siffle

Des photos sur le blog : http://blog.macg.co/archives/2007/10/23/cetait-hier-soir-chez-macg/


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

T'as mieux &#224; proposer? 

(en attendant l'AESV)


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Que je ne t'y reprenne pas. Une AES, ce n'est pas qu'une bouffe... Ou alors, c'est une mini-AES.
> Souviens-toi de l'AESV....



ouais enfin, si tu n'es pas au courant, une AES c'est d'abord un pot dans un bar, l'aes Valence était une Flaque Party (je vois que tu aimes mettre les choses dans des cases) et les animations style "visite de la tour à Plomb de Couëron", ça n'a pas grand intérêt. L'idée n'étant même pas de parler du mac (un peu seulement) mais surtout de se rencontrer de visu.

une AES c'est rien d'autre qu'un rencart dans un troquet (Liège c'est pas différent tu sais ?) et le reste après ne regarde que les participants

excuse-moi d'avance, mais je suis l'un des créateurs des AES et je pense bien savoir de quoi je parle pour les avoir animé et organisé pendant deux ans


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

On va pas r&#233;inventer la roue, cher co-modo :love:, mais depuis l'invention des AES en 2001 (j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; sur le forum en ce temps-l&#224;, souviens-toi), &#231;a s'est transform&#233; en autre chose qu'un simple coup &#224; boire dans un troquet (voir l'AEC que tu connais bien), notamment pendant l'&#233;poque de golf sur Rendezvous.

Une AES, et ce bien avant la flaque party de Valence (et celle d'Avignon avant &#231;a), c'est devenu un week-end organis&#233; dans un coin de France par un groupe de gens motiv&#233;s. Les coups &#224; boire et juste un restaurant sont devenus des Mini-AES (voir bouffe du mois &#224; Paris et Grenoble). Est rest&#233; de l'AES originale l'AEC cr&#233;&#233;e suite &#224; l'annulation d'Apple Expo 2001.

Donc je parle bien de l'organisation d'une AES (un week-end donc) &#224; Lyon, promise depuis 2005 par iTof et etudiant69 (jusqu'ici n'ont eue lieu que des mini-AES)...

Si tu es l'instigateur des AES (avec Xav' et Jean-Ba 3000, rendons &#224; C&#233;sar ce qui appartient &#224; C&#233;sar), le concept a &#233;volu&#233;, repris &#224; leur compte (comme toutes les bonnes id&#233;es) par des gens motiv&#233;s...


----------



## iTof (24 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas une AES ?


 
Fossoyeur ! :rateau: 
> je suis passé 5 min comme promis, seul  , où j'ai pu constater avec plaisir qu'il y avait du monde dans le coin !
> l'idée n'est pas perdue pour une "VAESL" (véritable AES lyonnaise) car jusqu'à maintenant, les gens intéressés et les âmes organisatrices étaient limités CQFD
Après, au niveau du thème, l'idée avait été avancée suite à nos échanges avec étudiant69 de faire une AES spéciale photo. Une AES Volante (je pense que Taho faisait référence à cela en parlant de AESV  ) puis une deuxième se sont déroulées sous l'action efficace de El_ChiCo  .
> j'ai promis à CL97 de casser la croûte avec lui prochainement, et je vais essayer de reprendre contact avec des macgéenn(e)s de Lyon, Grenoble et Clermont et nous reviendrons en parler plus tard.
> nous allons certainement pouvoir planifier une bouffe (comme celle de Paris dont j'avais été indirectement l'instigateur le 04/11/04 avec Golf, Pitch, Fanrem, Stargaz, Lemmy, Yvos, Sylko ) voire un apéro, histoire de poursuivre sur la dynamique. Les apéros à Lyon, c'est sacré ! :casse:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

iTof a dit:


> Fossoyeur ! :rateau:
> > je suis passé 5 min comme promis, seul  , où j'ai pu constater avec plaisir qu'il y avait du monde dans le coin !
> > l'idée n'est pas perdue pour une "VAESL" (véritable AES lyonnaise) car jusqu'à maintenant, les gens intéressés et les âmes organisatrices étaient limités CQFD
> Après, au niveau du thème, l'idée avait été avancée suite à nos échanges avec étudiant69 de faire une AES spéciale photo. Une AES Volante (je pense que Taho faisait référence à cela en parlant de AESV  ) puis une deuxième se sont déroulées sous l'action efficace de El_ChiCo  .
> ...


Dans mes bras ! :love:

Et sinon, tu penses bien que je viendrais !!

yapuka !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Le Beurkjolais nouveau devrait bient&#244;t sortir.


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

Et merde, je viens juste de mettre du Destop&#174;...
Pas de Beaujolais cette ann&#233;e, mes chiotes ne sont pas bouch&#233;es...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi, la sortie du beaujolais c'est surtout l'occasion de d&#233;boucher un gewurztraminer. :love:


----------



## elKBron (24 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69, il a pas de goût...

un Riesling siouplet, du Rheinland de surcroit, merci !!!


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

On parle vin ou AES ici ? :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> On parle vin ou AES ici ? :modo:



Tiens, moi je croyais que l'un allait forcément avec l'autre... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, moi je croyais que l'un allait forcément avec l'autre... :mouais:



Y'a de la bière aussi... Et des saucissons, puisqu'on est à Lyon...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le Beurkjolais nouveau devrait bient&#244;t sortir.


C'est vrai &#231;a , c'est quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> On parle vin ou AES ici ? :modo:


Bah encore 3 semaines &#224; attendre


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est !

J'ai post&#233; mes photos dans la

*Galerie​*


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; melaure.


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à melaure.



lol (idem pour toi  )


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas mis dans galerie mais sur mon ftp

C'est ICI...

Comme d'hab n'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP pour avoir des originaux 

@Melaure pas moyen de te bouler non plus


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas mis dans galerie mais sur mon ftp
> 
> C'est ICI...
> 
> ...


Pssst... Moi, c'est Renaud...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2007)

:rose: Oups je corrige


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :rose: Oups je corrige&#8230;



Il m'a pas reconnu ... Il se la joue avec son reflex alors que j'ai juste un bridge


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il m'a pas reconnu ... Il se la joue avec son reflex alors que j'ai juste un bridge


Corrigé aussi 

J'ai parlé avec beaucoup de personnes sympas ce soir là mais, tous ne m'avaient pas mentionné leur pseudos, ou alors j'ai pas retenu sur le coup


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Corrigé aussi
> 
> J'ai parlé avec beaucoup de personnes sympas ce soir là mais, tous ne m'avaient pas mentionné leur pseudos, ou alors j'ai pas retenu sur le coup


Comment oublier melaure...


----------



## ptibenny (27 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones, c'est Benjamin (ou ptibenny au choix à côté de Renaud) pour la dernière photo.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2007)

ptibenny a dit:


> Dos Jones, c'est Benjamin (ou ptibenny au choix à côté de Renaud) pour la dernière photo.


Merci je corrige  Et enchanté


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2007)

ptibenny a dit:


> Dos Jones, c'est Benjamin (ou ptibenny au choix à côté de Renaud) pour la dernière photo.



Précise parce qu'on a déjà un benjamin en stock...


----------



## ptibenny (29 Octobre 2007)

c'est pour ça que j'ai mis le pseudo au choix, à moins qu'il ai le même


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2007)

ptibenny a dit:


> c'est pour ça que j'ai mis le pseudo au choix, à moins qu'il ai le même



C'est juste l'administrateur du forum... 

Bienvenue sur MacG !


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> C'est juste l'administrateur du forum...
> 
> Bienvenue sur MacG !



Il ne doit en rester qu'un ...


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Inutile Amok s'en est d&#233;j&#224; charg&#233; : vous restera pas grand chose :love:



Pourquoi, 'fallait pas ?!!!!!!! :sick: :rose: 



melaure a dit:


> Il ne doit en rester qu'un ...



Je prends les paris !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pourquoi, 'fallait pas ?!!!!!!! :sick: :rose:



A toi de dire s'il le fallait ! :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2007)

Vu les images.... J'ai déjà vu un nid de nioubs... Mais là ca frise l'élevage !   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu les images.... J'ai déjà vu un nid de nioubs... Mais là ca frise l'élevage !   :love:


Comme dirait l'autre, enfermez-les! Ils sont tous l&#224;!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comme dirait l'autre, enfermez-les! Ils sont tous là!



On peut même tenter une chasse au lapin


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu les images.... J'ai déjà vu un nid de nioubs... Mais là ca frise l'élevage !   :love:



Beuhaaaaarrrr !

Jaloux, parce que tu n'étais pas là ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Beuhaaaaarrrr !
> 
> Jaloux, parce que tu n'étais pas là ?



J'espère que Christophe m'est resté fidèle, c'est tout !  :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que Christophe m'est rest&#233; fid&#232;le, c'est tout !  :rose:


Tu n'es pas au courant pour Florian? 



:rose:


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas au courant pour Florian?
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:



     :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

Quelle horreur....


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle horreur....


J'en connais un qui va &#234;tre content&#8230;


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'en connais un qui va &#234;tre content&#8230;



L'a qu'&#224; venir sur les forums ce bouffeur de ravioles...


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> L'a qu'à venir sur les forums ce bouffeur de ravioles...



Que de violences !!!


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Que de violences !!!



Il n'en n'a jamais été question, surtout avec lui... Je ranime juste quelques privates entre lui et le fou de Mario...


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Il n'en n'a jamais été question, surtout avec lui... Je ranime juste quelques privates entre lui et le fou de Mario...



J'ai vu Kill Bill hier alors vous génez pas, découpez vous, tranchez vous, laminez vous !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai vu Kill Bill hier



Il &#233;tait temps


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il était temps



Petit navire ?

Tant qu'on est sur Lyon, j'ai lancé l'idée d'une bouffe (et/ou promenade) lors des festivités du 8 décembre : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191225


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> (et/ou promenade) lors des festivités du 8 décembre : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191225



t'es dingue !


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'es dingue !



Mais je me soigne... Affronter le froid, la foule et les kebabs dégueux et chers, juste pour voir des lampions, en effet, y'a de quoi s'inquiéter... 

C'est surtout un des meilleurs moyens de découvrir Lyon je trouve...


----------

